# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Need a little help with drawing DB

## Northclaymore

Hi!

It's been a while since I made databases and I'm struggling a bit now, so I'd like to ask for your help. What I want to make is a simple GUI to help me and my coworkers with the job.

Now for a little details:
I have many products I work on (300+) and I'd like to pick the best place (working station) to do it. Currently I have 5 working stations, in which I have a printer and an feeder, but the thing is we often move things around (at least every half a year) and if situation demands it we can not only move feeder+printer to other place, we can also change the pair. So far I have excel file which contains:
Number, Place, Printer, Feeder, Production-ID, Name, raw width, width difference, raw length, length difference, Print OK, Feed OK, Comments
In my program I'll pick the product name and it'll return me the history of it - avarange % of how good printing went (Print OK), avarange % of how good the feeding was (Feed OK), differences in raw material and all comments. 
It'll show me the results for current work stations (place), so I won't have to think which printer is where and with which feeder it's paired. Database will be also more flexible for any changes.

Now how my initial draw looks like:
1. Production
-ID
-ID_Production
-ID_Product(2)
-ID_WS(3)
-Width
-Width_dif
-Length
-Length dif
-Print_OK
-Feed_OK
-Comments
2. Product
-ID_product
-Name
3. Work_Station
-ID_WS
-WS_name
-ID_printer(4)
-ID_feeder(5)
4. Printer
-ID_printer
-Printer_name
5. Feeder
-ID_feeder
-feeder_name

Is this good? or should I change something? At first glace I think it'll give me false info when I move printer/feeder to other place

----------

